# LEDs 5mm?, 10mm? Cual me Conviene?



## juani2312 (Abr 27, 2008)

Hola a todos! 
Tengo una duda y espero que ustedes me la puedan solucionar!

Pude armar un circuito que imita las balizas de los vehiculos de policia (titilan leds creando un efecto parecido al de un flash)
Esta compuesto por una baliza con leds rojos, y otra baliza con leds azules. (Ultrabrillantes)

El tamaño de cada baliza calculo que sera de 10cm de largo por 5cm de alto.

Ahora, la duda es si me conviene poner leds de 10mm o de 5mm. Yo quiero lograr la mayor intensidad posible.

Descartando el aspecto economico, Que diametro de led me conviene mas?


Desde Ya, Muchas Gracias !


----------



## PICMIND (Abr 27, 2008)

Me parece que debes considerar el consumo de cada uno de los led, con led de 5mm puedes conseguir buena intensidad, puedes preguntar pos los led transparentes que son los mas brillantes.


----------



## juani2312 (Abr 27, 2008)

Gracias picmind.
Claro, mi idea es comprar los transparentes. De hecho nunca use los difusos, jeje.

Mi pregunta seria si al 100% de rendimiento, que led brilla mas? El de 5mm o el de 10mm?
Y con que diametro de leds lucira mejor?

Saludos!
Juanni.


----------



## PICMIND (Abr 28, 2008)

Pues en mi opinion los led de 10mm deberín brillar más, en cuanto a cial quedaría mejor depende del tamaño de la baliza. 

Con que vas a alimentar el circuito?

Debes tener en cuenta que los led de 10mm consumen más que los de 5.

Me cuentas cono tu fue.


----------



## steinlager (Abr 28, 2008)

Sinceramente los leds q mejor iluminan son los de 3mm.... son chicos pero son los de mejor eficiencia en cuanto a "iluminacion" por asi decirlo.... Hace la Prueba y vas a ver... pone uno de 10, uno de 5 y uno e 3mm


----------



## juani2312 (Abr 28, 2008)

Chicos, gracias por su ayuda!
Compre leds de 5mm.
Probe con leds de 10mm, la intensidad era buena, pero al ser mas grandes, tuve que poner menos leds, y habia muchos espacios libres.
Lo solucione poniendo 20 leds de 5mm, de la forma que esta en la imagen adjuntada.

Muchas Gracias!
Saludos!
Juanni.


----------



## Guest (Abr 29, 2008)

amigo juani coloca aqui el diseño que dices construistes, seria interesante verlo


----------



## JV (Abr 30, 2008)

Una aclaracion sobre led, incorrectamente se cree que el tamaño o la potencia determina si da mas o menos luz, y no es asi. Un led de 10mm de un fabricante puede dar mas luz que el de otro, incluso uno de 3mm de otro fabricante puede dar mas luz que los anteriores. Esa es información que se encuentra en las hojas de datos y solo de los led de "marca".


Saludos..


----------



## ANCHOITA (Abr 21, 2010)

juani mi nombre es juan manuel y soy bombero voluntario... te molesto para saber si el efecto que le diste a tu baliza es tipo pace car? o es de titilado constante.
y si no tenes inconvenientes, te puedo pedir una copia del circuito dado que queremos ponerle de este tipo de dispositivos a nuestros autos y camiones... y la verdad te cuestan una fortuna en las casas de balizado.
desde muchas gracias


----------



## banolu (May 18, 2010)

PICMIND dijo:


> Pues en mi opinion los led de 10mm deberín brillar más, en cuanto a cial quedaría mejor depende del tamaño de la baliza.
> 
> Con que vas a alimentar el circuito?
> 
> ...


saludos: a modo de cultura general te informo que el consumo de los leds de 10mm o de 5 mm es el mismo 20 a 25 ma aprox (ultrabrillantes). los leds de 10 mm podrian brillar mas por el hecho que tienen mas area a modo de lupa pero el consumo es el mismo.saludos!!


----------



## radni (May 18, 2010)

Yo utilicé miles de leeds en la fabricación de carteles de bolas para bingos y en una consulta que en su oportunidad le hice a Kingbrigt me contestaron que el chip utilizado en leeds de 5, 8 y 10 mm era el mismo lo que variaba era el encapsulado pero sus caracteristicas electricas y luminicas eran las mismas.


----------



## banolu (May 19, 2010)

totalmente de acuerdo con radni. lo que cambia es el encapsulado. saludos!!


----------



## zopilote (Oct 1, 2010)

Los led rojos 10 mm prenden con 2 voltios, los de 5 y 3 mm estan entre 1.6v a 1.7v. Por lo tanto hay diferencias en encapsulados. los led de 5mm tienen buen brillo en 50mA, los de 10mm  alcanzan los 80ma para el mismo brillo. Habra esquemas de tachos con led , me serviria alguno con control de corriente.


----------



## banolu (Oct 1, 2010)

saludos! no se que tipo de leds tengas pero pasalos no? por que no he visto ni un led que encienda con 2 volts y te de 80 mA. jeje.y tampoco de 50mA, aun que se sean de alto brillo.

El voltaje de encendido por lo regular lo determina el material con el que esta hecho no con el encapsulado,de esto depende tambien el color de cada Led.

Si me dices que son leds de mayor potencia te comento que esos leds de 1Watt necesitan de una balastra pequeña pero es balastra y un disipador de calor.

asi que si algun momento te encuentras con leds de 80mA por favor hazmelo saber para ir por un bonche.

Saludos.


----------



## zeto20 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hola... una pregunta. Alguien sabe como hacer un circuito para hacer dos leds intermitentes que sea de bajo consumo y funcione a 3v??   Y otro circuito para hacer un fotocontrol que funcione tambn a 3v o 6v o 12v..?? ....Se poco de electronica...


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo compre los de 10 pensando que eran lo mejor para una lampara, y no, uno de 3 es mejor que ese (quizas por lo del fabricante). En todo caso es mejor pedir por potencia, 1w, 3w, etc.... con respecto al circuito simple para 3v, hay un chip que puede encender uno o mas led desde 1,5v. No me acuerdo, pero si lo encuentro te aviso


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 21, 2015)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo compre los de 10 pensando que eran lo mejor para una lampara, y no, uno de 3 es mejor que ese (quizas por lo del fabricante). En todo caso es mejor pedir por potencia, 1w, 3w, etc.... con respecto al circuito simple para 3v, hay un chip que puede encender uno o mas led desde 1,5v. No me acuerdo, pero si lo encuentro te aviso



Te referís a este?


----------

